# Help find TeX O BObbiE a new home!!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone have any other sites that we could move Tex o BoBiE to? I found one http://www.tradtalk.com/forums/index.php It would be for the best. Then the rest of us "modern" archers can have our discussions without a crusty old man bothering us about our super fast high-tech killing machines. Please help me find a new home for Tex, any ideas?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

The bad thing is TEX has likely killed more animals with his stone age stuff than alot of people have with thier high tech stuff. :?:


----------



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry to say north slope but I have converted as well. My new recurve should be here this week. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I want to convert also. But it might take me a few years to afford it and have the time and space to shoot enough.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> The bad thing is TEX has likely killed more animals with his stone age stuff than alot of people have with thier high tech stuff. :?:


I'd post pictures, but I don't want to come across as too ****y. 8)

The hell I don't! I'm posting anyway! :twisted: Besides, what would you guys do without me besides sit around and watch the grass grow... :wink:

The LAST thing I ever killed with training wheels... Tex circa 1987 on Diamond Mountain.









The FIRST thing I ever killed with a REAL bow. Tex circa 1988 on Diamond Mountain.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Tex you must have been all day on the scanner with those pics. :mrgreen: seriously that is awesome. You should have a show or something.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know, It's very frustrating isn't it Wobboat. -)O(-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> The bad thing is TEX has likely killed more animals with his stone age stuff than alot of people have with thier high tech stuff. :?:


I agree.

Great pic there Tex.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Went over to the Trad Talk sight. Signed up (like I need to be a member on another forum) Looks like a pretty cool place. People from all over the states and around the world. I'm a little worried though. Read through some posts and the feeling over there is very stuffy and may be a bit snobby. I'm just a good ol boy. I don't own anything tweed and I don't have a smoking jacket.
We'll see how it works out. My home is here in Utah with Utards. *\-\* I like it here.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

TEX you need to get a life. Looks like all you do is kill animals


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex where is the gobbler with a bow at ?


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

TEX you are my new hero! Do you nap your own arrow heads too?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I've got my new takedown recurve and will take both a compound and recurve this year for deer and maybe elk. I'd like to take an animal under 30 yards. Super photos and stay on the forum. Old men rule anyway!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Tex where is the gobbler with a bow at ?


Dustin, turkeys are BIRDS, you shoot BIRDS with a shotgun.



> TEX you are my new hero! Do you nap your own arrow heads too?


I wish I knew how! This last season I had aspirations of killing a deer with a stone point but it never happened. This year may be different. I'm still going to hunt with my "modern" trad bow and wood arrows, but there might be a time when you see me packin the self-bow and an arrow with a rock tied on the end. :wink: We'll see what tags I draw and how much time I've got.

....what tags I draw -_O- -_O- -_O-

God I crack myself up sometimes!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahh hell tex is a stud! What would you guys do with out him :?: Besides I can't get enough of his photos. Red suspenders, porn stache, doesn't get anybetter than that gents.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Ahh hell tex is a stud! What would you guys do with out him :?: Besides I can't get enough of his photos. Red suspenders, porn stache, doesn't get anybetter than that gents.


The only time it gets better is when he is signing yearbooks.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Holy hell... That guy and his freaking pictures... LMFAO...


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

Were your trousers the same color as the pen you had a hold of? Just askin..


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

total backfire...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

MEEN said:


> Were your trousers the same color as the pen you had a hold of? Just askin..


Hey, I was signing the yearbook of a *Hot* chick. I was using the pen _she_ handed me. I would have cut my finger and wrote with blood if she wanted me to... :shock:


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

Man Tex. You have taken some great animals over the years.

I know it was not the animals you were braging about though. You were creating a documentary on camo paterns of the past.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

UT Elk Stalker said:


> Man Tex. You have taken some great animals over the years.
> 
> I know it was not the animals you were braging about though. You were creating a documentary on camo paterns of the past.


That aint no lie... I've owned and worn probably every cammo pattern out there and now I've reverted right back to plaid wool shirts and plain pants... :roll: I used to think that cammo, fast bows, and scent free everything was what killed deer. Nothing could be farther from the truth.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Oh boy...... I try to get rid of him and now he thinks he is a rock star.... :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That aint no lie... I've owned and worn probably every cammo pattern out there and now I've reverted right back to plaid wool shirts and plain pants... :roll: I used to think that cammo, fast bows, and scent free everything was what killed deer. Nothing could be farther from the truth.


Funny, you are still trying to figure out how to kill deer... :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Aint that the truth! When you get it figured out let me know will you. We just need to keep you healthy and make sure you don't break your leg opening day this year. :mrgreen:


----------

